# Gräten ziehen



## großer Däne (21. September 2010)

Hallo Boardies

Forellen  filetieren und jetzt die Gräten aus dem Muskelfleisch mit einer Pinzette ziehen.Wie macht Ihr das?Bei mir reißen die Gräten fast alle ab.Was mache ich falsch?

MfG großer Däne #c


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2010)

*AW: Gräten ziehen*

Wenn die Filets frisch sind, wird das nichts mit dem Gräten ziehen.

Entweder vorher einfrieren, oder vorher einlegen (Salzlage zum Räuchern), dann geht das auch mit dem Grätenziehen. 

Eventuell geht ja auch ein Tag liegen lassen im Kühlschrank, aber das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Jose (21. September 2010)

*AW: Gräten ziehen*

ich hab mir dafür ne fußnagelschere (igitt!) stumpf gemacht.
beim gräten ziehen das fleisch mit dem finger andrücken.


----------

